# Looking for vocal/choral music recommendations



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello all.

So I have been trying to broaden my horizons and have tried various vocal music: opera, lieder, choral and find it very difficult to find works that enjoy. I'm wondering if it's a lost cause (at least at this time), but I did discover a work that I liked just this past week: Brahms German Requiem. So now the choral works I like are up to two: Mozart's Requiem and the Brahms. 

I think my issue mainly is that I really don't enjoy the formal style of singing employed in solo performances; the vibrato, the tongue rolls or trills or whatever you call it when the letter R gets sung, etc. It obviously requires a lot of talent to sing opera, lieder, etc but it just does absolutely nothing for me. I'd rather listen to Nora Jones. 

So in analyzing what I liked about the Mozart and Brahms I realized that the choral parts were my favorite, and the individual singer performances my least favorite parts. So I'm on a mission to try other works and see if anything sticks. 

I've heard a lot about Bach Mass in Bm being the be-all-end-all but I didnt really enjoy it. The baroque counterpoint thing just didn't do anything for me, and I'm not really wanting a 120+ minute work, so I'm not really looking at Bach right now. 

I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions for some vocal/choral works that might be good to try. Either solo vocal without all of the traditional diction/style or maybe some choral works with less solo parts and maybe not four hours long. 

I hope what I said makes sense. I appreciate any feedback.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

Monteverdi's Marienvesper:




This doesn't match what you said in your post very well, but I've liked this recently. Kind of fun to put it on and just listen to the whole thing.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Bach's B Minor Mass and St. Matthew Passion: Klemperer. These do not sound very Baroque to me.

I suggest you try *Schubert's Mass No. 6 in E flat major*, and *Berlioz's Requiem* by Colin Davis. The latter requires massive choral forces.


----------



## Saxman (Jun 11, 2019)

The immediate thought is Faure's Requiem. It's more of a textured/lighter type requiem. The other of the big four is Verdi. It has moments of quietness, but also full force operatic style force. But this is more forceful, so not sure how that will fall for you. There are other like Durufle, but not sure how you might like that (though a quick sampling on youtube would tell you). 

But you could also explore the other choral pieces of Brahms (of which there are many). Some of the pieces are a capella (group voice only). The discs led by Marcus Creed are quite good (and you can sample these on youtube I would think). Mozart also wrote other choral pieces, like the Mass in C minor, and it is excellent. There are many good versions of most of these works. 

If you like a capella, there are a lot of choices in that vein. I would think lieder are your less preferred direction from your comments, but it is more likely that the tone and weight of the voice are of high importance for you (more so than with most). 

Understanding what they are singing about is generally quite helpful as well.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I listen to a bit of vocal and choral music. Perhaps you might like some of the younger composers working today. Examples:

*Paul Mealor*





*Will Todd*





*Ola Gjeilo*





*Eriks Esenvalds*





*Kim Arnesen*


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

*[ 0:40 ~ 1:20 ]
[ 2:40 ~ 3:30 ]
[ 6:30 ~ 7:10 ]
[ 7:30 ~ 8:00 ]
[ 13:00 ~ 15:00 ]*





III. Verbum caro factum [8:03]
IV. Hostia sancta [9:24]
V. Tremendum ac vivificum [13:51]
VII. Viaticum in domino [21:57]
(you might not like VIII. Pignus futurae [24:04] if you don't enjoy strict counterpoint)





*[ 3:50 ~ 4:40 ]
[ 7:18 ~ 10:00 ]
[ 20:30 ~ 23:00 ]*





*[ 2:54 ~ 3:24 ]
[ 5:39 ~ 6:41 ]
[ 7:12 ~ 8:00 ]
[ 13:13 ~ 15:27 ]*


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Would the BlackAdderLXX be receptive towards 1) non-religious works, 2) adventerous sonorities and/or 3) the avant-garde?
If so, then I could conjur some choral specimens for you to explore ...


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Poulenc Gloria
Janacek Glagolitic (Slavonic) Mass
Tippett A Child of Our Time
Elgar Dream of Gerontius
Bach Magnificat (shortish)
Haydn The Creation; The Seasons
Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms
Beethoven Missa Solemnis
Mozart Mass in c minor

(many of these works do have soloists, but the choral parts are really good)


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Prodromides said:


> Would the BlackAdderLXX be receptive towards 1) non-religious works, 2) adventerous sonorities and/or 3) the avant-garde?
> If so, then I could conjur some choral specimens for you to explore ...


1. Non religious is fine
2. I'm up for anything...
3. ...except avant garde

Thanks


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

This is great, I think that I first heard it when Hammeredklavier recommended it!


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Hello all.
> 
> So I have been trying to broaden my horizons and have tried various vocal music: opera, lieder, choral and find it very difficult to find works that enjoy. I'm wondering if it's a lost cause (at least at this time), but I did discover a work that I liked just this past week: Brahms German Requiem. So now the choral works I like are up to two: Mozart's Requiem and the Brahms.
> 
> I think my issue mainly is that I really don't enjoy the formal style of singing employed in solo performances; the vibrato, the tongue rolls or trills or whatever you call it when the letter R gets sung, etc.


In most European languages the letter r is rolled so it isn't just an affectation. You'll probably get used to it.

Anyway, try Carmina Burana by Carl Orff. Michael Tilson Thomas's recording is my favorite.











and so on.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

8j1010 said:


> This is great, I think that I first heard it when Hammeredklavier recommended it!


I prefer Harnoncourt's HIP recording. This is my favorite moment of the kyrie: 



, which resembles a "false recapitulation", and the imitative entries of "spiritus sancte" that come right after are glorious. Although I also like "sancta maria" and "agnus dei", but those movements contain a lot of (Italian style) solo singing. More so than Mozart's other choral works of the same period. 
I think the OP might like the "salus infirmorum" though:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

ORigel said:


> Bach's B Minor Mass and St. Matthew Passion: Klemperer. These do not sound very Baroque to me.
> 
> I suggest you try *Schubert's Mass No. 6 in E flat major*, and *Berlioz's Requiem* by Colin Davis. The latter requires massive choral forces.


I listened to some samples and the Schubert sounds interesting. I'll check it out more. Thanks.



Saxman said:


> The immediate thought is Faure's Requiem. It's more of a textured/lighter type requiem. The other of the big four is Verdi. It has moments of quietness, but also full force operatic style force. But this is more forceful, so not sure how that will fall for you.


I listened to samples of both of these and they both sound interesting. And the Durufle sounds interesting too!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> 1. Non religious is fine
> 2. I'm up for anything...
> 3. ...except avant garde
> 
> Thanks


Would this Roman Vlad cantata "Le ciel est vide" be too _outre_? Let me know and I'll temper accordingly my future suggestions.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bargain box with wonderful music


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

https://www.talkclassical.com/17996-compilation-tc-top-recommended.html#post270759

personally, I would recommend to start with

Pergolesi - Stabat Mater
Fauré - Requiem
Saint-Saens - Requiem
Dvořák - Stabat Mater
Buxtehude - Membra Jesu Nostri
Monteverdi - Vespers


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> *[ 0:40 ~ 1:20 ]
> [ 2:40 ~ 3:30 ]
> [ 6:30 ~ 7:10 ]
> [ 7:30 ~ 8:00 ]
> ...


Why not more Mozart? That kyrie and the mass seem like I would enjoy them. Thanks.



Open Book said:


> In most European languages the letter r is rolled so it isn't just an affectation. You'll probably get used to it.
> 
> Anyway, try Carmina Burana by Carl Orff. Michael Tilson Thomas's recording is my favorite.


That is a good one. That opening part is in every movie ever, but I like it. Thanks



Prodromides said:


> Would this Roman Vlad cantata "Le ciel est vide" be too _outre_? Let me know and I'll temper accordingly my future suggestions.


While interesting, that's a little too far outside the box for me, thanks.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Why not more Mozart? That kyrie and the mass seem like I would enjoy them. Thanks.







The B minor mass is still magnificent music, since it contains such a huge content, you might have found it a bit too long on the first listen. Try to focus on a few selected choral parts such as et incarnatus est and crucifixus that aren't strictly fugues or predominantly solo-singing. I don't see why you should not like them, if you liked the Mozart and Brahms requiems.

II. Confitebor tibi [4:04]
IV. Laudate pueri [14:18]









I find the crucifixus (11:40) of this missa longa striking, it "strikes like a thunderbolt" right after the serene, lyrical et incarnatus est and homo factus est. The key is also in C minor, as if it anticipates Beethoven (speaking of Beethoven, see if you like his stuff, such as Missa Solemnis - Credo)
Likewise, I find the miserere in G minor (25:00) interesting:





*[ 4:57 ~ 5:46 ]
[ 8:50 ~ 11:53 ]
[ 17:42 ~ 19:32 ]*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

If you enjoyed both the requiems of Mozart/Süssmayr and Brahms, why not try others? All requiems in this poll are worth a listen in my opinion.



Allerius said:


> I just finished counting the votes of each member. All composers cited by each member were counted, including when a different number than three citations was considered, except if the composer didn't write a requiem, was cited negatively, or was already cited in a previous participation of the member. The composers and their respective scores (citations) follow below (in alphabetical order when more than one per score):
> 
> 1. Mozart ............................................................... 68
> 2. Fauré ................................................................_._ 56
> ...


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

I'll add some others that I don't think have been mentioned:

Handel's "Messiah" has been enduringly popular - full of melody, feeling and drama.

I second the suggestion of Monteverdi's Vespers and add to that his madrigals (or those of the English madrigal school) for pure-voiced polyphonic beauty.

Bach cantatas! There's a gold mine. BWV 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" is not a bad place to start.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem
Dvorak - Stabat Mater
Rossini - Stabat Mater


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

In the non-religious, non-mass style, along with the aforementioned Carmina Burana there is...

Sibelius - Kullervo
Mahler - Das Klagende Lied
Beethoven - Fantasia for Piano, Chorus & Orchestra
Schoenberg - Gurrelieder


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Aside from the already excellent recommendations, I'll add a few - and some from the Renaissance period.

*Rossini* - Petit Messe Solenelle (go for the two piano, harmonium version)
*Palestrina* - Missa Brevis, or any of his 104 masses
*Morales* - Lamentations
*Victoria* - Requiem 1605; Lamentations (*Tenebrae* has an excellent recording of both of these works)


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I personally prefer Levin's completion of the Mozart requiem, I find his suggestion that 'each body of movements, (introitus, sequentia, offertory, etc) should end with a proper concluding fugue' convincing. (After all, it's not a "missa brevis")
It's interesting to compare the parts of the Mozart requiem finished by Sussmayer and Levin:
agnus dei , lacrimosa , amen
with those of spatzenmesse K.220:
qui tollis , crucifixus ,
and misericordias domini K.222






*[ 1:40 ]*





*[ 3:26 ]
[ 5:50 ]
[ 7:23 ] 
[ 8:30 ]*


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm a fan of vocal and choral music outside of opera, though I like opera, too. Coincidentally, I've been listening in the car the past few days to a wonderful work that I haven't been into before: Berlioz's _La Damnation de Faust_. It's not an opera, not staged, just musical. I have the 1973 recording by Ozawa/Boston on DGG. Love it and highly recommend it. I think it's very accessible, with no recitatives and more choral involvement than most operas.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Some great suggestions in this thread so far. I downloaded a couple of albums today to try:















I'm still not sure about Missa Solemnis but the Fauré is a winner.



Becca said:


> In the non-religious, non-mass style, along with the aforementioned Carmina Burana there is...
> 
> Sibelius - Kullervo
> Mahler - Das Klagende Lied
> ...


Thank you. There's a lot of masses etc, here but I'm not looking for sacred works per se, they just seem to have less "opera-ish" parts.


----------



## cheregi (Jul 16, 2020)

SanAntone said:


> Aside from the already excellent recommendations, I'll add a few - and some from the Renaissance period.
> 
> *Rossini* - Petit Messe Solenelle (go for the two piano, harmonium version)
> *Palestrina* - Missa Brevis, or any of his 104 masses
> ...


Just to build on these excellent Renaissance suggestions, which I think based on OP's likes and dislikes seems like a great way to go -

The first track here is one of my absolute favorite Renaissance motets, from Josquin:






And in the secular / slightly later vocal-music world, here's one of my favorite madrigals:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Three short off-the-beaten-path works I like a lot:

Barber: Sure on This Shining Night
Burhans: Magnificat
Stravinsky: Zvezdoliki


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Faure Requiem is one of the great masterpieces ever written IMHO


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

I hate to be predictable, but there was one guy who regularly turned out choral masterpieces in the 20th century.

Hymn to St. Cecila has a libretto by W. H. Auden, so it's a bit peculiar, but wonderful for all that:






The piece that first turned me on to Britten:






And because Christmas (or, at least, Advent!) approaches:


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

And I know that the B minor mass can be overwhelming, but try some of the cantatas. This one especially:


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

And finally, Vaughan Williams has some glorious vocal/choral pieces. This is probably his best by a country mile:


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

Would you try something different?

*Carl Orff - "Trionfo di Afrodite" *


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I appreciate it and am listening through everything. It's kind of like drinking from a high pressure fire hose, but I'm learning a lot.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I hate to be predictable, but there was one guy who regularly turned out choral masterpieces in the 20th century.
> 
> Hymn to St. Cecila has a libretto by W. H. Auden, so it's a bit peculiar, but wonderful for all that:
> 
> ...


Nothing predictable to a total noob like me. My only question is do I need to wear a tweed sport coat with elbow patches while listening to such flamboyantly British music? Not that I would mind, I just want to be prepared! 



AbsolutelyBaching said:


> And I know that the B minor mass can be overwhelming, but try some of the cantatas. This one especially:


This ones on the list to try.



AbsolutelyBaching said:


> And finally, Vaughan Williams has some glorious vocal/choral pieces. This is probably his best by a country mile:


I'll check it out. I recently started listening to VW. (Britten too) so I'm looking forward to seeing what these are about.



Skakner said:


> Would you try something different?
> 
> *Carl Orff - "Trionfo di Afrodite" *


All this stuff is different to me so, sure!


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Nothing predictable to a total noob like me. My only question is do I need to wear a tweed sport coat with elbow patches while listening to such flamboyantly British music? Not that I would mind, I just want to be prepared!


Good thinking. I think elbow patches are compulsory, but a good corduroy jacket is fine if you can't run to tweed!


----------



## Vienne (Aug 21, 2020)

I highly recommend Vivaldi’s Gloria which I consider to be an inspiring but accessible exemplar of Baroque sacred music. If you find that to your liking, you could then try Nulla Pax in Mundo Sincera as a gateway to his motets. 

Others have mentioned Palestrina, to which I will add the names of Tomas Luis de Victoria and Orlande de Lassus as Renaissance composers held in high regard.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Bach's motets. Try Gardiner's warner/Erato recording or Suzuki on Bis.

Bach's b minor mass. Try Jordi Savall. If it is too long then try Bach's 
short masses: Missa breve.

Bach's cantatas: start with BWV 147.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Hello all.
> 
> So I have been trying to broaden my horizons and have tried various vocal music: opera, lieder, choral and find it very difficult to find works that enjoy. I'm wondering if it's a lost cause (at least at this time), but I did discover a work that I liked just this past week: Brahms German Requiem. So now the choral works I like are up to two: Mozart's Requiem and the Brahms.


This post made me smile because when I was 18 I remember saying exactly the same thing to someone: I also liked the Brahms and the Mozart at the time.

So the best I can do is say what was recommended to me, I think quite correctly. This:


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

It seems odd no one has recommended any Haydn masses or choral music. I would recommend these:

-- *Therienmesse* or Theresa mass
-- *Paukenmesse* or Kettle Drum mass
-- *Missa in tempori belli* or mass in time of war or Nelson mass.
-- *Stabat mater*
-- *Te Deum* (No. 2 in C)
-- *7 Last Words of Christ* though this is far less dramatic and songful than the others. It has 7 slow movements.
-- Lieder *12 Canzonettas*.

Some other composers perhaps not mentioned:

Vivaldi *Dixit Dominus, Beatus vir, Lauda Jerusalem and Domine  and  adjuvandum me.*

Rossini *Messa di Gloria*.

Schubert *Mass in G*

Galuppi *Laudate pueri*

Bruckner *Te Deum*, *Mass in E minor* (No. 2), Motets especially *Os justi*, *Locus iste*, *Salvum fac* *populum tuum* and *Virga Jesse*.

Brahms *Schicksalslied* (song of fate) and *Alto Rhapsody*.

Bach *Easter Oratorio*, *Magnificat*, *Cantatas BWV 71, 56, 178* and *192*.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

You might want to check out the work from Morten Lauridsen.

A very fine contemporary choral composer.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> And finally, Vaughan Williams has some glorious vocal/choral pieces.


He also wrote/arranged a number of lovely partsongs for chorus acapella.

And then there's the King's Singers....


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I hope you come to like classical soloist singing. There is so much you could miss out on. 

Anyway, my recommendations -

*Górecki: *_*Symphony of Sorrowful Songs*

_From the OP, I assume you like more of the crooning / microphone style of singing. _Symphony of Sorrowful Songs _could give you a good middle between the microphone style and the operatic style. The whole thing is very long and slow-paced, so I typically just listen to the second movement, and that's all I can really handle emotionally.






*Orff: Carmina Burana*

It's been mentioned already, but _Carmina Burana_ may be the most approachable vocal classical piece there is. Four of my favorite recordings of it are the Jochum, M. T. Thomas, Welser-Möst, and Eichhorn recordings. The Eichhorn recording is used for the soundtrack of an interesting but rather weird filmed performance of the piece: 




Here is a selection from that recording. Even if you don't like operatic singing, Lucia Popp might make you change your mind!!! :angel:






*Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln*

Handel's _Messiah _has been mentioned, but another one of my favorite religious works is _Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_. It has solo and choral parts. I recommend the Welser-Möst recording. The Hallelujah chorus towards the end is amazing, and in my opinion, rivals Handel's.






The whole oratorio is absolutely wonderful!

Hope these suggestions are helpful.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Wow. The responses to this thread have been like a truckload of music. I'm working through everything as I can, but a few things I've noticed:
1. I'm really enjoying the music for choir and orchestra more than the a capella.
2. Bach in all things is a slow process for me. I'm listening to a lot of the Bach suggestions, but it's not jumping out to me.



Simon Moon said:


> You might want to check out the work from Morten Lauridsen.
> A very fine contemporary choral composer.


Lux Aeterna was really nice. Thanks.



Skakner said:


> Would you try something different?
> 
> *Carl Orff - "Trionfo di Afrodite" *


I'm trying to find a version with good sonics. The piece is nice.



Vienne said:


> I highly recommend Vivaldi's Gloria which I consider to be an inspiring but accessible exemplar of Baroque sacred music. If you find that to your liking, you could then try Nulla Pax in Mundo Sincera as a gateway to his motets.
> 
> Others have mentioned Palestrina, to which I will add the names of Tomas Luis de Victoria and Orlande de Lassus as Renaissance composers held in high regard.


I had forgotten Vivaldi: Gloria existed. I've heard it before but it's been a loooooong time. Lovely.



adriesba said:


> I hope you come to like classical soloist singing. There is so much you could miss out on.
> 
> Anyway, my recommendations -
> 
> ...


Very helpful. I enjoyed everything you posted. Thanks.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

By Mozart beyond the requiem you should try some of these:

Great Mass in C minor K. 427
Coronation Mass
Ave verum corpus (only 5 minutes long but georgeous!)
Exultate Jubilato


----------



## Saxman (Jun 11, 2019)

I didn't notice it, may have missed, but I would add Prokofev's Alexander Nevsky cantata to the list. Personally, I'd recommend the Stokoswki, but there are several good recordings.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Hello all.
> 
> So I have been trying to broaden my horizons and have tried various vocal music: opera, lieder, choral and find it very difficult to find works that enjoy. I'm wondering if it's a lost cause (at least at this time), but I did discover a work that I liked just this past week: Brahms German Requiem. So now the choral works I like are up to two: Mozart's Requiem and the Brahms.
> 
> ...


Actually, I completely grok your issues with legit singers. It took me decades to accustom myself to that particular style of singing. I fully prefer "pop opera" voices.

Try this; a playlist of Joseph Papp's Central Park production of *The Pirates of Penzance* (Gilbert & Sullivan).

There's also the added bonuses of it being in English, and it's genuinely funny.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Saxman said:


> I didn't notice it, may have missed, but I would add Prokofev's Alexander Nevsky cantata to the list. Personally, I'd recommend the Stokoswki, but there are several good recordings.


Oh yes! That is a really good piece! I have not heard the Stokowski recording. Is it this one? (I'm not sure if there are several recordings or just more than one release.)


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Robert Schumann's oratorio "Das Paradies und die Pari". One of his most popular works in the 19th century. It does not deserve the neglect it has now.


----------



## Saxman (Jun 11, 2019)

adriesba said:


> Oh yes! That is a really good piece! I have not heard the Stokowski recording. Is it this one? (I'm not sure if there are several recordings or just more than one release.)


This is the older release. There is a newer release with a red cover (with Franck and Ravel) that may have better sound, although it was recorded in 1970 when he was a young 88!! You'd never guess it though. But my point is that since it was recorded in 1970, sound should be good in any case. The one you posted seems slightly more expensive.

https://img.hmv.co.jp/image/jacket/400/27/5/6/887.jpg


----------



## ledzepp (Mar 19, 2020)

Being a newbie, I can't really suggest much. But I do like Ola Gjeilo very much. He is a young composer, Scandinavian living now in NYC.

http://olagjeilo.com/albums-choral/

I also Morten Lauridsen (depending who performs).

https://www.hraudio.net/showmusic.php?title=2830


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I downloaded and listened to this yesterday:


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I downloaded and listened to this yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 145471


What did you think? Were you able to find a translation of the text? The work is even more poignant with an understanding of the words. The text of the second movement was originally found in a prison cell.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

John Rutter's beautiful and exquisite _Requiem_:


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm too lazy to look through this thread to see if they've been mentioned  but here are two good starters:

Bach: Cantata #21 “Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis” (1713)
Strauss: Songs (5), op. 48, including “Freundliche Vision” and “Winterweihe” (1900)


----------



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

If you find the big Bach works a bit of a schlog, try the Motets.

I'm always a great Herreweghe fan and Gardiner's choral work is always good, but Creed is my favorite for this.

Go to Singet Dem Herrn Ein Neues Lied. Joy from start to finish.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

And now, for something completely different...

Gyorgi Ligeti's, "Nonsense Madrigals".

Quite unique and enjoyable.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

adriesba said:


> What did you think? Were you able to find a translation of the text? The work is even more poignant with an understanding of the words. The text of the second movement was originally found in a prison cell.


I like it. It's different. Kind of ambient at places like the first movement. This is my second listen. I'll look for the text.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I doubt this qualifies as vocal music but Ligeti's *Lux Aeterna* has voices in it.

Rutter's *Wings Of the Morning*, with text from Psalm 139, is the best new song I've heard written this century.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I downloaded this yesterday for the Brahms Schicksalslied but the whole album is good.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I saw the Schubert Mass in Eb recommended so I downloaded this yesterday:

View attachment 145508


It was ok but I liked the Mozart better


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

I've been listening to Schumann's _Das Paradies und die Peri_ and I'm enjoying it immensely. The fact that Schumann decided to use the German translation of Moore's poem largely guarantees that the text is very beautiful and the plot captivating. Young Wagner really admired the work and even wrote to Schumann in 1843. In that letter he said that he had considered using the poem himself before but hadn't managed to come up with a fitting musical form for it. Schumann himself didn't seem to consider the work to be neither an opera nor an oratorio in its classic sense. The plot is dramatic and very agile, rather secular and mythological. What I think is a characteristic of many great vocal works is a close connection between text and music, which Schumann managed wonderfully.

Very recommendable work which resembles an opera but isn't vocally as intense.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*Hello again BlackAdder *

I think you should also try Richard Strauss's late romantic vocal masterpiece "Four Last Songs" - "Im Abendrot" ("At Sunset") is my favorite of the four, but they are all good. 
I like this one with Netrebko and Barenboim - but maybe Kurt Masur/J. Norman, Karajan/Janowitz or Rene Fleming/Eschenbach would be "safer" suggestions (most people don't like Netrebko in this repertoire):


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

annaw said:


> I've been listening to Schumann's _Das Paradies und die Peri_ and I'm enjoying it immensely. The fact that Schumann decided to use the German translation of Moore's poem largely guarantees that the text is very beautiful and the plot captivating. Young Wagner really admired the work and even wrote to Schumann in 1843. In that letter he said that he had considered using the poem himself before but hadn't managed to come up with a fitting musical form for it. Schumann himself didn't seem to consider the work to be neither an opera nor an oratorio in its classic sense. The plot is dramatic and very agile, rather secular and mythological. What I think is a characteristic of many great vocal works is a close connection between text and music, which Schumann managed wonderfully.
> 
> Very recommendable work which resembles an opera but isn't vocally as intense.


Not as vocally intense sounds like it might be for me!



Ras said:


> *Hello again BlackAdder *
> 
> I think you should also try Richard Strauss's late romantic vocal masterpiece "Four Last Songs" - "Im Abendrot" ("At Sunset") is my favorite of the four, but they are all good.
> I like this one with Netrebko and Barenboim - but maybe Kurt Masur/J. Norman, Karajan/Janowitz or Rene Fleming/Eschenbach would be "safer" suggestions (most people don't like Netrebko in this repertoire):
> View attachment 145512


I'll check it out. I haven't gotten around to giving Strauss a serious go, so it should be interesting.

I want to thank everyone responding. There have been some great suggestions here and I am trying to listen to everything suggested.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

This was recommended several times upthread, and after listening to it on YouTube, I had to download it. Listening now.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

20centrfuge said:


> Faure Requiem is one of the great masterpieces ever written IMHO


I agree. Two more: the *Duruflé* _Requiem_ and *Stravinsky*, _Symphony of Psalms_.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I picked this up based in the suggestions here:









This attachment didn't show from my earlier post:


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Brahms' Geistliches Lied:






Brahms' Liebeslieder-Walzer:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Russian Orthodox choral music is also worth checking out. Especially if you like deep basses and a wonderful sound all around.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Michael Haydn's Missa Sti. Gabrielis & Beethoven's Missa solemnis


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions for some vocal/choral works that might be good to try. Either solo vocal without all of the traditional diction/style or maybe some choral works with less solo parts and maybe not four hours long.


Schubert wrote a lot of choral music as well as his famous lieder.

I don't know if any of these will appeal but please let me know: 

_Solo Vocal:_
Barber - Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Copland - Twelve Poems of Emily Dickinson

_Choral:_ 
Faure - Requiem
Bruckner - Te Deum
Stanford - Latin Magnificat


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Brahms' Vier Gesänge op. 17:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

*[ 1:17 ]* I like the "melodic angularity" at 1:45





*[ 1:20 ]*





Michael seems to be good at this sort of drama. I find the way to end the dies irae in his requiem particularity memorable: 
11:15 ~ 13:39 (the imitations of "amen" at 13:05)














My favorite moment from his brother Joseph's late masses:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Simon Moon said:


> You might want to check out the work from Morten Lauridsen.
> 
> A very fine contemporary choral composer.





ledzepp said:


> I also Morten Lauridsen (depending who performs).


So I listened to Lux Aeterna in the video @simon moon posted but I can't seem to find that recording. Does anyone have a recommendation for a recording with orchestra/ensemble/whatever besides piano only accompaniment?


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

So I picked up a couple more of the recommendations here:


----------

